

Steve Jobs Worst Mistake - Video - cgherb911
http://www.phonehalo.com/2010/05/steve-jobs-worst-mistake/

======
jwegan
I would hardly call this a mistake. He choose taking smaller option package
that would be more likely to be in the money than sticking with his larger
option package that would only become valuable if Apple's stock skyrocketed.

~~~
cgherb911
He chose the safe play rather than risking it on the company he decided to
devote his life to. The numbers show that he made the wrong choice, hence a
mistake.

~~~
jwegan
Thats like saying I chose to play it safe and not play the lottery rather than
buy a lottery ticket every week. One week my numbers win and that shows I made
the wrong choice?

There are so many variables that he doesn't have control over that if he took
the bigger options he just would have been gambling. It is flawed logic to
look at the outcome of an event that has so much variability and hidden
factors and say that someone made the wrong choice. I would bet that if he was
faced with the same situation now, knowing the outcome of this past event, he
would still make the same choice because the smart choice is to not make wild
gambles.

